# disque dur externe wifi



## lmargwen (11 Avril 2014)

bonjour, je viens d acquérir pour mon mari un iPad air,(16go) j aimerais lui acheter un disque dur externe wifi 

deux questions
la premiere, comment proceder pour transferer des films de mon pc (Windows 8 ) sur son iPad ? et quel doit etre le format des films lus par un iPad ?

deuxieme question, quel disque dur externe lui acheter, j ai vu plusieur modele compatible mais justement, si vous aviez deja une experience, ca m aiderait bien

je precise que mon mari est accro a la pomme, mais est nul en informatique, il ne s en servira que pour faire un peu d internet et regarder des film ( il est routier ) ... Je me debrouille en informatique, mais nulle pour la pomme, je suis sur pc Wind 8


sa connection internet se fera via on iPhone 5



merci


----------



## tropezina (13 Avril 2014)

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai depuis 1 mois le DD WIFI  Lacie fuel 1 to (il existe en 2 To) et c'est du pur bonheur.
Stockage important et lecture de films mkv et autres sans problèmes.


----------



## cillab (13 Avril 2014)

bonjour
Pour la connection internet (partage de connection depuis son IPHONE sur l'ipad 
via SAFARI OK
Pour les films , video et photos, à mon avis ,comme le dit TROPEZINA j'ai obté pour le FUEL 2 TO de LACIE NIKEL
PAR CONTRE il te faudra installer ITUNES sur ton PC et te créer un compte. Ensuite
tu installeras sur ton IPAD un ou deux LECTEURS video pour pouvoir, lire tes films
que tu aura mis sur ton DD de ton ordi avec un USB
car, l'application SEAGATE MEDIA ne lis pas grand chose aucun intérêt
Après que du bonheur a +
PS: je te conseille VLC et8PLAYER comme lecteur vidéo


----------



## lmargwen (16 Avril 2014)

merci a tous, je vais de suite voir tout ca


----------

